# Review of the Wicked Lasers S3 Spyder Arctic 445nm Blue Laser



## The_LED_Museum

This a long page with at least 110 images on it; dial-up users please allow for plenty of load time.
You have no chance to survive make your time.






*S3 Spyder Arctic G2 445nm Blue Laser, retail $299.95 (www.wickedlasers.com...)

Manufactured by Wicked Lasers (www.wickedlasers.com)
Last updated 10-30-10
*





















(In reference to the small package I received from Wicked Lasers around 12:51pm PDT on 09-27-10):
{_sung like the Foreigner song "Feels Like the First Time"_}





The S3 Spyder Arctic G2 445nm directly-injected diode laser (hereinafter, probably just referred to as the "Arctic") is an extremely powerful self-contained, handheld laser.

It is rated to produce almost 1 watt of laser radiation at 445nm (spectrographically measured at *439.48nm** {low}* and *441.40nm** {high}*) in the royal blue part of the spectrum.
This amazing laser was in the Guiness Book of World Records as “The most powerful handheld laser in the world”!!!





It comes in a very sturdy aluminum body that has been hard-anodized, and feeds from a single 18650 Li:ION rechargeable cell (which is included along with the charger).

It also comes with LaserShades laser safety glasses -- which must be used every time you fire up this studly little laser...you don't want to end up like this guy: --->




This may look funny, but I assure you folks, this is no joke!!!

***_*EXTREME CAUTION!!!*_***
The USS Lantree is a quarantined vessel by order of Starfleet Command.
Do not board.
...o wait, wrong warning!!!





***_*EXTREME DANGER!!!*_***
This laser can produce up to 1 watt of laser radiation at 445nm (royal blue), and can cause instant and permanent eye damage from an accidental reflection or accidental direct exposure!!! You need to know what you're doing and have the appropriate safety precautions for a CDRH Class IV laser device in place before you energize this laser!!!

Destruction of the eye isn't the only ocular (eye) hazard here:
Exposure to high levels of blue & violet radiation can also wreak havok!!!





*Big Scary “Laser”* (_the word 'laser' is spoken with “air quotes” like Dr. Evil does in the Austin Powers movies_)




SIZE






To use your shiny new (or corroded old



) Arctic, feed it the included 18650 Li:ION cell first (see directly below), and ****THEN**** you can go set fire to the dead wingless legless fly that you found in your box of raisins***...er...uh...set fire to the side of the Bemis Industries building in south Seattle WA. USA.****

To use the laser module (it has multiple operational modes thanks to its SmartSwitch™) {which is why it is the G2, not the G1}, follow these instructions:

1: Press the rubberised tailcap button until it clicks, and then release it.
The first LED on the barrel (a group of three arranged in a line on the opposite side as the SmartSwitch™ button) will begin flashing.

2: Click the SmartSwitch™. After the first click, the first LED will be steady-on and the second one will be flashing.

3: Click the SmartSwitch™ again. The first and second LEDs will be steady-on and the third one will be flashing.

4: Click the SmartSwitch™ a third time. Both the first and second LEDs will be flashing.

5: Hold down the SmartSwitch™ briefly and the second & third LEDs will be flashing.

6: Hold down the SmartSwitch™ briefly again. All three LEDs will flash three times, then go into battery status monitoring mode.


If you are not used to using a CDRH Class IV laser (and very, very few people really are!), you'll want to start out with the training lens in place.

The SmartSwitch™ prevents accidental and unauthorized activation of the laser by requiring a short sequence of clicks and click-holds to unlock the laser.

Once the laser is unlocked, the default operating mode for the laser is low power, pulse wave, constant on operation. This means the laser operates at 5% of the maximum power output, making it 20 times safer. When used in conjunction with the training lenses, output power is further reduced 5 times, making the laser only 1% as hazardous to the human eye or skin than at maximum power.
Once you are ready to experience maximum 100% power, it takes only 2 clicks to change the mode and mere seconds to replace the lens. The SmartSwitch™ is the world's most innovative and safest laser system ever created.

The following modes are available:

Low Power (10% of maximum) , Constant Wave, Constant On
Low Power (10% of maximum) , Pulse Wave (6Hz / 50%) , Constant On
Max Power , Constant Wave, Constant On 
Max Power , Pulse Wave (6Hz / 50%) , Constant On
Secure Locked Mode

The laser starts off in low power, blinking.
To change to steady-on mode, click the SmartSwitch™ once.
To cycle between full power and low power, give the SmartSwitch™ a short hold.
To lock the laser, give the SmartSwitch™ a longer hold (~3 seconds).

At any time, three short clicks followed by two short holds unlocks the laser.

*Before firing up this studly little laser, you *MUST* be certain that you have the furnished laser safety glasses on!!!*








The ones on the left (or top) (Argon Laser Safety Goggles) are not the ones you'll receive, but they do have an OD (Optical Density) of 5.00 at wavelengths of 515nm and shorter -- so they'll work quite well if I happen to accidentally sit on or step on and subsequently cause the furnished LaserShades to become busted.

The Arctic has a safety interlock dongle built into the tailcap -- this allows it to comply with FDA/CDRH requirements for a Class IV laser product.
This dongle (or "safety pin" as some have called it) can be removed by pulling it straight out. Doing so will completely disable the laser -- that is, the Arctic cannot be made to function even if a fully charged battery is left in place.

Restoring operation is as simple as pushing the dongle back into the opening in the tailcap for it; pushing in on it until it no longer moves.

The laser module comes with a hinge-lidded presentation case (that has a magnetically-closing lid) with a foam cutout for the module and most of the lenses (not including the one affixed to your Arctic at the moment). You may store the Arctic in this case if desired.





***This is Worm Quartet...one guy (Reverend Shoebox) and three worms.





The song "Find The Dead Wingless Legless Fly In Your Box Of Raisins" is from the album "Faster than a Speeding Mullet".







To charge the battery in your Wicked Lasers S3 Spyder Arctic, unscrew and remove the tailcap, throw it into the the dustbin (garbage can), tie off the bin liner (plastic garbage bag), carry it to the outdoor wheelie bin (wheeled garbage can), throw it in, slam the lid down, roll the wheelie bin to the curb, and wait patiently for garbage day so that the dustman (garbage man) empties the wheelie bin into his dust lorry (garbage truck)...O WAIT!!! YOU'LL NEED THAT!!! So just set it aside instead.






Tip the used 18650 cell out of the barrel and into your hand, and pop it into the included charger.

Insert a freshly-charged 18650 cell into the barrel, flat-end (-) negative first. This is the opposite of how batteries are installed in most flashlights, so please pay attention to polarity here.

Screw the tailcap back on, and be done with it.
Aren't you glad you didn't throw that tailcap into the dustbin now?






To charge the 18650 cell, place it in the charging cradle, orienting it so its button-end (+) positive is on the same end of the chamber in the charger that has a (+) embossed on its upper surface (in this case, the end of the charger that the power cord goes in).

Plug the charger into any standard (in the United States) two- or three-slot 110 volts to 130 volts AC 60Hz receptacle.

A red light on the charging cradle should now come on; this indicates charging is in progress. When the 18650 cell has reached full charge, the light on the charging cradle will turn from red to green.

At this point, unplug the charger, remove the charged cell from the charging cradle, and install it in the laser as directed above.


Current usage measures 384mA (minimum CW output) to 1,140mA (1.140A) (maximum CW output) on a known-fully charged 18650 cell.








This is a laser module, not a flashlight. So I won't try to drown it in the toliet tank, bash it against a steel rod or against the concrete floor of a front porch in effort to try and expose the bare Metalmarineangemon - er - the bare Metalkumamon - um that's not it either...the bare Metalwargrowlmon...er...uh...wait a sec here...*THE BARE METAL* (guess I've been watching too much Digimon again!



- now I'm just making {_vulgar term for feces_} up!!!), let my mother's big dog's ghost or my sister's kitty cats spring a leak (uranate) on it, hose it down with a gun, run over it with a 450lb Celebrity motorised wheelchair, stomp on it, use a medium ball peen hammer in order to bash it open to check it for candiosity, fire it from the cannoñata, drop it down the top of Mt. Erupto (I guess I've been watching the TV program "Viva Piñata" too much again



- candiosity is usually checked with a laser-type device on a platform with a large readout (located at Piñata Central {_aka. "Party Central"_}), with a handheld wand that Langston Lickatoad uses, or with a pack-of-cards-sized device that Fergy Fudgehog uses; the cannoñata (also located at Piñata Central) is only used to shoot piñatas to piñata parties away from picturesque Piñata Island, and Mt. Erupto is an active volcano on Piñata Island), send it to the Daystrom Institute for additional analysis, or perform other indecencies on it that a flashlight might have to have performed on it. Therefore, this section of the laser's web page will seem a bit more bare than this section of the web page on a page about a flashlight.

This is a directly-injected laser though, who's active components are the laser diode and the collimating lens. So it should withstand accidents better than a DPSS (diode pumped solid state) laser - the type of laser assembly found in yellow (593.5nm), green (532nm) and blue (473nm) laser pointers & laser modules (handheld or laboratory). These lasers have several additional components (crystals, filters, etc.) in the optical train, and you can knock them out of alignment by doing little more than looking at them the wrong way. And if any of these components are knocked out of whack, you'll no longer get your yellow, green, or blue laser beam.





You still do not want to intentionally drop your S3 Spyder Arctic though, because it's a rather expen$ive precision optical instrument.

****EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!!!****





This laser is a *CDRH Class IV* instrument, and the photons generated by it are much higher in energy than the photons generated by a red laser of equivalent power (not that you'd want to shoot your eye out with a 1W red laser anyway!!!); so you definitely do not want to shine it into your eyes, other people's eyes, pets' eyes, for that matter, the eyes of any person or animal you encounter.




Eye damage can occur faster than the blink reflex can protect them, regardless of what species' eyes you irradiate with this laser. So just don't do it.





And for Christ sakes (and for heaven sakes and for Pete sakes and your sakes too) do not shine the S3 Spyder Arctic (or any other laser for that matter!) at any vehicle, whether ground-based like a motorcycle, car, or truck, or air-based like a helicopter, airplane, or jet. And if you shoot it at a person in the dark and he turns out to be a police officer, he may think he's being targeted, unholster (pull out) his gun, and hose you down with it.
























*EXTREMELY, VERY, SUPER DOOPER IMPORTANT!!!*
I know I just said this, but it bears repeating: You *MUST NOT* shine it in your eyes, not even when the S3 Spyder Arctic's battery has pooped out and it is below lasing threshold!!!!!!!!!

This is a *CDRH Class IV* laser device. Treat it with respect, and it'll treat you with respect.

This laser is water-resistant but not submersible, so please be careful around sinks, tubs, toilets, fishtanks, pet water bowls, or other places where water or water-like liquids might be found. However, you need not worry about using it outdoors when it's raining or snowing.

The case is made from 6061-T6 Aircraft-Grade Aluminum, and is treated with a black HA-III (hard anodized) finish.

The beam has a divergence of less than 1.5mRad (milliradians), and has a diameter of 1.50mm when it exits the product.
According to the web page on the S3 Spyder Arctic, it produces a TEM00 (transverse electromagnetic mode 00) beam - that is, it produces a beam with a Gaussian power distribution; circular with a central hotspot and dimmer corona. This is a typical laser mode, and is how many lasers (well, most lasers for consumer use anyway) are designed to operate.

The beam from the Arctic is not perfecly circular; it is oval (somewhat egg-shaped) like beams from all directly-injected diode lasers that do not have special beam shape corrective optics.

The high-power lens ("window" actually) is AR (antireflective) coated on both sides; this helps greatly with minimising loss of intensity due to reflective losses in the window.

From somebody who knows their {_vulgar term for caca; rhymes with "pit"_} about lasers, comes the following information about this laser:
_
A spot on a perfectly white wall, assuming the wall does not char:

At 7 inches, should your pupil fully dilate, the spot hits the border
between effectively Class II and effectively Class IIIa. Maximum safe
time to stare at it from that distance, should your eye focus the spot
that close, is 1 second. Probably less due to the blue factor.

At 29 feet, the spot is at the border between effectively Class I and
effectively Class II. At this distance, the spot is safe to stare at for
2,500 seconds, even with a fully dilated pupil. At greater distances than
that, it is safe to stare at indefinitely. This is according to 21 CFR
1040.10.

===============================================================

Aim that laser into a white high power LED, and maybe about half a watt
of yellow light will come out. That is about 200 lumens. The LED will
not be safe to stare into. With such an LED of the usual lambertian
radiation pattern, I figure around 60 candela or 60,000 MCD. You may get
somewhat more.

This laser will fluoresce most magenta, pink, red, orange, yellow, and
green fluorescent objects. Some green-glowing yellow objects could
produce 300-400 lumens of light, with an intensity of 80-125 candela
(80,000-125,000 MCD).

For comparison, if you look broadside at the filament of a clear 75 watt
120V light bulb rated to produce 1190 or so lumens and to last 750 hours,
that is about 120 candela. The ratio of candlepower to lumens is less
with the light bulb because it distributes light more widely and evenly
than a "lambertian" source does (such as a fluorescing or
beam-illuminated spot on a diffusing surface like a piece of paper).

With a light bulb having a visually straight linear filament, ratio of
lumens to candela is close to and ideally the square of pi, which is 9.87.
With a lambertian radiator such as a beam-illuminated or fluorescing
spot on a diffusing flat surface, the ratio of lumens to candela is
ideally pi (3.14).
_







Beam photograph on the test target at 12".
The laser power meter I have is simply not capable of measuring the tremendous power output of this laser (est. *~1.0 watt!!!*) at maximum candiosity*...er...uh...I mean...maximum POWER.

Measures 37.8666mW on "low" with the training lens in place.
Measures 151.2734mW on "low" WITHOUT the training lens on.
All measurements were taken with the Sper Scientific Pocket Laser Power Meter # 840011

I remeasured on 10-09-10 (or "09 Oct 2010" if you prefer:
Measures 48.555mW on "low" with the training lens.
Measures 46.755mW on "low" with the training lens *AND* the high-power lens in place, so the high power lens does cut back the output power, but only slightly.






Beam photograph on a wall at ~10 feet.

Those colored graphics toward the left are my "Viva Piñata" posters, and that clock on the right that looks like a gigantic wristwatch is my Infinity Optics Clock.
You may also be able to see two of my SpongeBob SquarePants plush (Squidward Tentacles & Patrick Star) and a Digimon plush (Greymon)





Beam configuration of the Arctic on "low".






Beam configuration of the Arctic on "high".

Those "blobs" in the beam are artifacts caused by the lens, and may be ignored.






Beam photograph on the test target at 12"; line effect lens used.






Beam photograph on the test target at 12"; cross-effect lens used.






Beam photograph on the test target at 12"; galaxy effect (starfield generator) lens used.






Beam photograph on the test target at 12"; focusing (burning) lens used.






Beam photograph on the test target at 12"; flashlight effect lens used.






Beam photograph on the test target at 12"; floodlight effect lens used.






Photograph of a room taken using the Arctic as the only light source.
The beam was directed (aimed) at the ceiling ~4.50 feet away.
The image actually appeared significantly brighter in the viewfinder and the actual scene looked brighter too.







This is what the Arctic did to the furnished pair of LaserShades.
I have two other pairs of laser safety goggles that are highly effective at the Arctic's wavelength; so I was easily able to sacrifice these LaserShades in the name of science without robbing myself of eye protection.






Photograph of the beam indoors; taken at 3:39pm PDT on 10-07-10 (or "07 Oct 2010" if you prefer).<br>






A second photograph of the beam indoors; taken at 5:50pm PDT on 10-07-10 (or "07 Oct 2010" if you prefer).






A third photograph of the beam indoors; taken at 7:19pm PDT on 10-07-10 (or "07 Oct 2010" if you prefer).

This is a tobacco-free home, so I'm not certain just what the particulate matter (or contaminants) in the atmosphere are that would make the beam show up in this manner (show up this well).

Those red "splotches" on the ceiling are from a Laserpod that was operating in the vicinity at the time these photoghraphs were taken.

****VERY IMPORTANT!!!****
These three photographs were taken indoors in a location that
would absolutely forbid the accidental irradiation of people or pets!!!





This is the CDRH Class IV "laser aperture" sticker furnished with the Arctic; apparently as a spare.
The serial number of the one already affixed to my Arctic is *31545*; same manufacturing date (June 2010).


*PRELIMINARY LASER STABILITY CHARTS:*




Minimum intensity; five minutes.
Readings taken every six seconds.






Maximum intensity; five minutes.
Readings taken every six seconds.

The new "



" icon was added to my website to denote this analysis having been performed on lasers. The Arctic just happened to be the first laser to undergo this test.






Minimum intensity; 279 minutes (4:39) until extinction.
Readings taken every six seconds.
This also serves as a battery discharge analysis. The stock battery is (I believe) 1,400mAh in capacity.







Same as above; 224 minutes (3:42) until extinction.
Readings taken every five minutes.
I'm honestly not certain why the battery life is so different -- environmental conditions were virtually identical, and the charger was displaying a green light (indicative of "charge cycle complete") both times.







Minimum intensity; 205 minutes (3:25) until extinction.
Readings taken every five minutes.







Another minimum intensity analysis using a different 18650 cell (2,400mAh); 265 minutes (4:25) until extinction.
Readings taken every five minutes.
Note that there is no partial recovery following the rather rapid drop-off right at the beginning; this time it falls and then achieves a stable threshold without additional fanfare.







Another minimum intensity analysis using the same 18650 cell as above, 255 minutes (4:15) until extinction.
Readings taken every five minutes.
I bumped something I shouldn't have and queered the test approx. 90 minutes in, so I charged the battery and re-ran it with identical parameters.
After 3:15 into the new test, I noticed that ambient light spoiled it, so I charged the battery again and ran it for a third time. Third time's a charm, right?











Another minimum intensity analysis using a different 18650 cell (2,200mAh); 354 minutes (5:54) until extinction.
Readings taken every five minutes.







Spectrographic analysis of the S3 Spyder Arctic (on low).







Same as above; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range between 430nm and 460nm to pinpoint wavelength.







Same as above; spectrometer's response narrowed again to a range between 430nm and 445nm to more accurately pinpoint wavelength, which appears to be 439.48nm.







Spectrographic analysis of the S3 Spyder Arctic (on high).







Same as above; spectrometer's response narrowed to a range between 430nm and 460nm to pinpoint wavelength.







Same as above; spectrometer's response narrowed again to a range between 430nm and 445nm to more accurately pinpoint wavelength, which appears to be 441.40nm.







Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of a uranated glass marble when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of the fluorescence of the 2009 NIA Commemorative Insulator in uranated glass when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the bicolor LED in the charger; the red "Charge cycle in progress" die was illuminated.






Spectrographic analysis of the bicolor LED in the charger; the yellow-green "Charge cycle complete" die was illuminated.






Spectrographic analysis of the bicolor LED in the charger; both the red "Charge cycle in progress" die and the yellow-green "Charge cycle complete" die was illuminated - this condition occurs very near completion of the charge cycle.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the pink fur of a Patrick Star plush (stuffed critter) when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the yellow plastic body of the 12 in 1 Laser Pointer when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the outer casing of a Dorcy Marshalling Wand/Flare when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the casing of a HZ530 Flare when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the bezel of a LumaRay FL6 Fog when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of GITD glass while being irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of phosphorescence in GITD glass AFTER being irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the orange/red sticker on a box of "Stop-it Smoking®" drugs when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the phosphor cap of a Nichia NSPWR70CSS-K1 White High-Flux LED when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the green body of a Mark-Lite Fire Fly when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of phosphorescence of the 405nm Violet Laser Phosphor Target while being irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the red body of an Interactive Guilmon Toy when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the tape measure included with the Value Tool Set when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the orange remote control for the Radio Control Hopper Fly Helicopter when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the orange wings of the Air Kite Glider when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the green vertical fin of the Air Kite Glider when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the orangish-yellow propeller of the Air Kite Glider when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of the yellow-green LED under the SmartSwitch™ button.






Spectrographic analysis of the yellow-green battery status monitoring LEDs.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the body of the green Life+Gear Glow Green Lightstick/Whistle's body when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the yellow SafeFlame LED Candle's "flame" when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the red pedals of a Palmon (Digimon Plush) {stuffed critter} when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the pink fur of a Biyomon (Digimon Plush) when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the pink fur of a Koromon (Digimon Plush) when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the yellow part of the bezel of a LumaRay FL12RX Flashlight when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of phosphorescence of the GITD part of the bezel of a LumaRay FL12RX Flashlight ***AFTER*** being irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of a piece of pink paper when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the orange body of an Amprobe LM631A Light Meter when irradiated with this laser.






Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the green "dots" on the face of the Infinity Optics Clock when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the magenta hands of the Infinity Optics Clock when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the green version of the Putt Tracer Light-Up Golf Balls when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the yellow version of the Putt Tracer Light-Up Golf Balls when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the red body of the Cliplight 'Vector 4' NUV Inspection Light when irradiated with this laser.
Spectrometer's response in the NIR range lengthened to 850nm to show some fluorescence at NIR wavelengths.







Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the orange part of the body of the Garrity LED Tuff Lite when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the orange rotor blades of the Havok Stinger (R/C helicopter) when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the purple part of the Halloween Light-Up Skull Necklace when irradiated with this laser.







Spectrographic analysis of fluorescence of the pinkish-red part of the Halloween Light-Up Skull Necklace when irradiated with this laser.

USB2000 spectrometer graciously donated by P.L.







Beam cross-sectional analysis (X-axis; low power).







Beam cross-sectional analysis (Y-axis; low power).







Beam cross-sectional analysis (X-axis; high power).







Beam cross-sectional analysis (Y-axis; high power).

In the two "high power" analyses, those circular "blotches" in the beam really do exist; I believe they are due to motes of dust on the laser diode's output window or collimating lens.

_Images made using the ProMetric System by Radiant Imaging._


Unboxing procedure (this video was requested).
This clip is approximately 38.377775634511 megabytes (38,508,974 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than one hundred ninety two minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.


Operational modes
The flashing is *MUCH MORE* even and consistent in reality; digital cameras have a rough time accurately capturing flashing light sources because of how the shutter works. 
This clip is approximately 4.611324759059 megabytes (4,761,456 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than twenty three minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.


Video of this laser destroying a radiometer
Video on YourTube showing this laser irradiating & burning the vanes of a Crooke's radiometer.
This radiometer no longer functions properly because it suffered internal damage from this laser!
I guess you could call this laser a “radiometer destructor” now!!!





Medical P/C Argon Laser Safety Goggles were used in front of the camera's lens to allow you to see the vanes of the radiometer incandescing (burning) while being irradiated. Those are the bright yellow flashes you see; the laser's blue radiation is almost completely attenuated by them!!!
This clip is approximately 9.900045345618 megabytes (10,095,846 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than forty nine minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.







This is the radiometer showing laser damage to the black portion of its vanes -- all four vanes are damaged in this fashion.

There doesn't appear to be sufficient damage to the vanes themselves to destroy the radiometer...best guess here is that when the black material incandesced (burned), it outgassed, queering the near-vacuum and/or the gas fill of the "bulb". If the pressure inside the "bulb" increased, that would indeed cause the radiometer to malfunction in the manner described on its web page.



Electrical tape whirling down the toliet
Video on YourTube showing this laser irradiating & melting some black electrical tape. Note the large amount of rather noxious smoke issuing from the tape as it is burning.

Medical P/C Argon Laser Safety Goggles were used in front of the camera's lens to allow you to see the tape going down the tube.

This clip is approximately 4.207342653247 megabytes (4,399,880 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than twenty one minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.


Video on YourTube showing the Arctic irradiating and subsequently destroying the Arctic 445nm LaserShades that were furnished with it.

This video is approximately 20.335662378675 megabytes (20,582,520 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than one hundred two minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.


This video shows this laser in "use".
Note the laser safety goggles I have on (which should ***ALWAYS*** be used when handling any CDRH Class IIIb or Class IV laser!); these aren't the LaserShades that are furnished with the Arctic because I ended up destroying them with this very laser.





****VERY IMPORTANT!!!****
This video was shot in the confines of my own home, not outdoors or in any other location where somebody else might become accidentally irradiated!!!

This clip is approximately 17.588453457413 megabytes (17,777,724 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than eighty eight minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.

I cannot provide any of these videos in other formats, so please do not ask.


Video showing the Arctic being waved around a bit at night in moderate fog.

This clip is approximately 4.767745356292 megabytes (4,840,866 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than twenty three minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.


*TEST NOTES*:
Test unit was sent by Steve of Wicked Lasers on 07-15-10 (or "15 Jul 2010" if you prefer), and was received at 12:51pm PDT on 09-27-10 (or "27 Sep 2010").
The long lead time was rather expected; Wicked Lasers got a huge influx of orders and they simply were not able to build Arctic lasers fast enough!!!








****EXTREMELY, SUPER DOOPER CRITICALLY IMPORTANT!!!****
This is a Class IV laser product!!!
Eye exposure will cause INSTANT (and permanent!) damage



, and it is a hazard (with regard to burn injury and fire) to skin, clothing, and any other flammable materials as well!!!

You don't want baby brown recluse spiders, mosquito wrigglers (larvae) or Western Tiger Swallowtail butterfly caterpillars (larvae)...I mean you don't want *AN UNWANTED FIRE!!!*



To put it as briefly as possible, you must use this laser with ****EXTREME CAUTION****, and use the protective eyewear furnished with the laser ***EVERY TIME*** you fire it up!!!

The very high output power isn't the only eye injury hazard here...you also need to be aware (or made aware) of potential photochemical damage to the eyes and skin from exposure to very intense radiation at wavelengths ranging from 500nm (blue-green) to 400nm (violet) -- and shorter wavelengths of course:




(*CLICK ON THE GRAPHIC TO READ MORE!!!*)






* The term "candiosity" (pronounced "



") refers to a piñata's
level of candy fill; it is also the title of a Viva Piñata episode.

**Beamis Industries is the largest toliet seat factory in the United States.
Setting fire to ***ANY*** structure, whether it be with a cigerette lighter & gasoline, a barbecue lighter & hairspray, or even with a powerful laser like the Arctic is as illegal as H-E-Double-Bendy-Straws!!! You will be arrested and hauled off to jail, and be labelled a firefly...er...uh...FIREBUG for the remainder of your natural life.


*UPDATE:* 10-01-10
*HUSOOS CRISTO!!!*
I have some anecdotal evidence that some variants of the 18650 cell supplied with the Arctic may fail rather catastrophically while in the charger.
**** VERY IMPORTANT!!!****
THIS (AS FAR AS I KNOW ANYWAY) APPLIES ONLY TO THE 18650 CELL IN THE GREEN OUTER COVERING, NOT THE ORANGE ONE!!!
From a posting on the Laser Pointer Forums (and used with explicit written consent; not just implied oral consent) comes the following {*no changes to spelling, syntax or grammar were made*}:


_Hello everyone as you may know I've had my Arctics for a little while now.

I originally charged-up one of WL green 1300mAh 18650 batteries and while it didn't last long, all was fine. 

Last night I needed to recharge that same WL 18650 battery. I used the same charger that I charged with last time around, and I've been using that same charger (one of several I have) for about 2 years now. 

About an hour into charging I heard an explosion & large flash and awful burning smell from the room the charger & batteries where. Both my Fire Alarm & Burglar Alarm went off at the same time.

The WL 18650 battery had *EXPLODED* all over the place, and burn the wall, table top it was sitting on, scorched 3 other chargers that were sitting near it not plugged in and not being used at the time. It also scorched the side of the TV it was near. Pieces of the exploded battery flew across the room and light fire to my bedding linens.

Needless to say I had my hands full taking care of all this, in the end I'm left with ruined bed linens. Scorched table top, wall, side of 40" HDTV, 3 other scorched chargers from being near it and a ruined charger and an AW IMR battery sitting near it; not to mention all the pieces of the WL battery and fire/soot smell. 

Spent must of the night and early this morning cleaning-up the best I could and got a Commercial Ionizer this morning to cleanup the air in the house to rid the house of that nasty fire smell. 

I am very lucky that one it didn't burn my house down, and two I wasn't hurt because just 10 minutes before the Explosion I went in that room to checked on those batteries; thankfully it didn't explode in my face at that moment. 

Someone once asked if the WL 18650 is a protected battery, I can tell you now for certain NO it's not.
_


I have heard of similar incidents more than just once, which kind of rules out a horribly unfortunate fluke.
I have seen Tenergy 18650 cells being mentioned rather frequently as a direct replacement for the 18650 cell included with the Arctic; if you have the 18650 cell with the green covering, it may very well behoove you to consider getting one or more Tenergy cells.

Since this is an issue with the battery and not the laser itself, I will not be decreasing the 5-star rating I furnished the Arctic.

****EXTREMELY, CRITICALLY IMPORTANT!!!****
This is a third party report of which I have no way of verifying the accuracy of --
this data is INFORMATIONAL ONLY and should be used solely for this purpose!!!


*UPDATE:* 10-11-10
This is the glass lens and metal lens cover for high-power lens; note how the glass lens ("window" actually, because it does not focus or modify the light in any way) fell off.

Here, let's show you with a photograph...*snap*...*click*...and it's off to the Fotomat we go:






The other lenses in the set have a metal collar inside (that holds the glass element in place) that is unscrewed with the use of a spanner wrench; no such collar was found in this unit.
Was this by design or is this simply a fluke?



*UPDATE:* 10-15-10
Name That Sound
This is played just like the "Name That Sound" game on AFV (America's Funniest Home Videos).







This video allows you to hear (and later shows) how the laser's "high power lens" (well, "window" actually, because it does not focus or modify the light in any manner) fell out of the lens holder.

Please turn your speakers or earphones on, because the point of this video is the SOUND.  

This clip is approximately 104.099987458381 megabytes (104,274,058 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than five hundred twenty minutes (!!!) to load at 48.0Kbps.





*UPDATE:* 10-16-10
The following video is very similar to the one I published yesterday, but I reshot the first and third segments -- the third with better lighting courtesy of the iKAN iLED 100 Video Light.

Name That Sound (2)

This is played just like the "Name That Sound" game on AFV (America's Funniest Home Videos).







This video allows you to hear (and later shows) how the laser's "high power lens" (well, "window" actually, because it does not focus or modify the light in any manner) fell out of the lens holder.

Please turn your speakers or earphones on, because the point of this video is the SOUND.  

This clip is approximately 109.425746783445 megabytes (111,440,758 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than five hundred forty seven minutes (!!!) to load at 48.0Kbps.



*UPDATE:* 10-16-10
No, you're not seeing things.
Yes, a same-day update.
My sister vacuumed my room yesterday morning, completely unaware that the high-power lens was still on the floor. As a result, I no longer have it because it very likely went up the vacuum cleaner.
Although the chances of finding it are remote, the probability of this occurring is not mathematically zero -- especially if the vacuum cleaner she used is P-whipped.



*UPDATE:*10-17-10
I have heard back from my contacts (yes, "contactS" in the plural) regarding the now-MIA lens, and a new one is being sent out.
So that new (but still fairly dreadful) "



icon won't be here forever.



*UPDATE:*10-17-10
No, you're not seeing things.
Yes, a same-day update.

Name That Sound (3)
This is played just like the "Name That Sound" game on AFV (America's Funniest Home Videos).
THIS WILL BE THE LAST VIDEO OF THIS TYPE!!!









This video allows you to hear (and later shows) how the Wicked Lasers Spyder 3 Arctic G2 Blue Diode Laser's "high power lens" (well, "window" actually, because it does not focus or modify the light in any manner) fell out of the lens holder.

Please turn your speakers or earphones on, because the point of this video is the SOUND. 

This is similar to the other "Name That Sound" video I put on YouTube on 10-15-10 (or "15 Oct 2010" if you prefer), but the lens fell onto the floor and subsequently got sucked up the vacuum cleaner while I was in another part of the house doing something and my sister took it upon herself to vacuum without telling anybody. :-(

This clip is approximately 121.623457221178 megabytes (122,075,214 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than six hundred eight minutes (!!!) to load at 48.0Kbps.



*UPDATE:* 10-18-10
Arctic burning the red window of a Trixar™

I know that many of you like to see lasers burn and destroy...so without further adoo:
This video shows the Wicked Lasers Spyder 3 Arctic 445nm 1W Blue Diode Laser burning the red window of a Trixar™ (a red-filtered piece of plastic in a paper & plastic frame, found in a box of Triks...er...uh...*TRIX*



cereal a number of years ago).

This video is approximately 8.588562344110 megabytes (8,708,908 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than forty two minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.



*UPDATE:* 10-19-10
I tested the Arctic for the presence of quasi-CW operation, and found none -- that is, it operates in true CW mode, both at minimum and maximum intensities.
Here, let's let this photograph of an oscilloscope screen do the talking here:






See the completely flat line?
If this laser operated in quasi-CW mode, you'd see a "jagged" line instead.




*UPDATE:* 10-19-10
No, you aren't seeing things.
Yes, a same-day update.
There have been scattered reports of the laser diode failing in the Arctic with the "training lens" in place; some users came to the conclusion that this lens may be reflecting too much laser radiation back into the diode itself, causing subsequent failure.
So I measured the reflected radiation at just 8.240mW (with the Arctic at full power and directing its beam at the inner surface of this lens as it would be during actual use) -- clearly, this is quite insufficient optical power "feedback" to cause diode failure. So you need not be concerned WHATSOEVER at using the training lens for its intended purpose as it poses no threat at all ("not no way, not no how" as they say) to the Arctic's laser diode.




*UPDATE:* 10-20-10

Arctic with the "Galaxy Effect" lens on

This video shows the Wicked Lasers Spyder 3 Arctic 445nm 1W Blue Diode Laser with the "Galaxy Effect" lens (actually, a holographic optic; not a "lens" in the truest sense of the word).

This video is approximately 8.377779834659 megabytes (8,597,648 bytes) in length; dial-up users please be aware.
It will take no less than forty one minutes to load at 48.0Kbps.



*UPDATE:* 10-20-10
No, you aren't seeing things.
Yes, a same-day update.
Some vignetting of the Arctic's beam appears to be occuring along the major axis (the wider of the two axes; shown here oriented horizontally), as the following photograph demonstrates:






See how the edges at the extreme left and right are rounded?
That's because the edges of the beam along that axis are being vignetted ("cut off") by the edges of the aperture (the hole that the laser beam escapes from). It is not kown just how much power is being lost in this fashion, but I would not expect it to be any more than a few tens of milliwatts at full power -- _certainly_ nothing to be concerned about with a laser of this power.





_*PROS*_:
EXTREMELY POWERFUL output for such a small, self-contained unit
Powerful enough to burn, destroy, and leave wrinkles everywh...o wait!!! wrong infomercial!!!




Color (royal blue @ 445nm) is exceptionally vibrant and unusual for a handheld laser
Battery it uses is rechargeable; never have to find disposables for it


_*CONS*_:
Timing for using the SmartSwitch™ is somewhat critical; if your timing sucks, you can't get this laser to fire off very easily
(This is a crucial safety feature, and can rather easily be overlooked!)
High-power "lens" was very easily broken -- that's what nocked that last 0.05 star off its rating










MANUFACTURER: *Wicked Lasers *
PRODUCT TYPE: *Portable directly-injected royal blue-emitting (



=~439.48nm {low} and ~441.40nm {high}) diode laser module *
LAMP TYPE: *Casio blue-emitting laser diode *
No. OF LAMPS: *1 *
BEAM TYPE: *Very narrow spot; it's a laser, remember?



*
SWITCH TYPE: *Arm/disarm button & interlock dongle on tailcap; pushbutton on/mode change/off on barrel *
CASE MATERIAL: *Aluminum *
BEZEL: *Metal; has aperture (hole) for laser beam to emerge *
BATTERY: *1x 185650 rechargeable cell; I believe 1,400mAh capacity *
CURRENT CONSUMPTION: *384mA (minimum CW output) to 1,140mA (1.140A) (maximum CW output) *
WATER- AND URANATION-RESISTANT: *Yes *
SUBMERSIBLE: *FOR CHRIST SAKES NOOOOO!!!



*
ACCESSORIES: *Protective "LaserShades" laser eyewear, training lens, 7 other specialty lenses, lens cleaning pen, "Class IV LASER" sticker, 18650 cell, charger, presentation case *
SIZE: *35.80mm D by 228mm L *
WEIGHT: *378 grams *
COUNTRY OF MANUFACTURE: *China *
WARRANTY: *90 days *



PRODUCT RATING:


----------



## Netscott

Not sure who posted this (Craig Johnson?) but I enjoyed this review. I have been enjoying reviews since coming upon the Dorcy Blu-ray build review back in 2007 (and lusting after the laser! :

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/blu-ray.htm

I appreciate the _thoroughness_ of your reviews!

-Scott


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT*: Added three more spectrographic anayses (two of the laser itself -- the spectral power signature of the laser emission at "low" and "high" differs slightly but noticeably) and a video of the unit destroying a Crooke's radiometer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Netscott said:


> Not sure who posted this (Craig Johnson?) but I enjoyed this review. I have been enjoying reviews since coming upon the Dorcy Blu-ray build review back in 2007 (and lusting after the laser! :
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/blu-ray.htm
> 
> I appreciate the _thoroughness_ of your reviews!
> 
> -Scott



I'm extremely pleased to hear this -- thank you ever so much!!! :thanks:  :thanks:


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added three more spectrographic analyses.


----------



## Netscott

The_LED_Museum said:


> *BTTT:* Added three more spectrographic analyses.



Judging by the competition developing (and concurrent price drops) in the market for 445 nm handheld lasers it would not be surprising to see additional 445 nm reviews popping up by you! 

-Scott


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two more spectrographic analyses,two more photographs, and an update re: the battery.


----------



## Pellidon

The current issue of Maximum Tech's gadget magazine has this laser in a detailed write up. They managed to burn the lens of the supplied safety glasses by a long exposure. I think they just melted it and thought that a longer exposure would penetrate the lens. It was a seven minute exposure. 

I would love to have one but since I am an absent minded klutz it would cause trouble eventually.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Pellidon said:


> ...They managed to burn the lens of the supplied safety glasses by a long exposure. I think they just melted it and thought that a longer exposure would penetrate the lens. It was a seven minute exposure...



I'm doing the exact same thing as I type up this message.

Approx. 6 minutes in, and there is a very visible "melt" mark on the lens.

I have two more pairs of laser safety goggles for the wavelengths involved (and they're far more effective than these glasses!) at my ready disposal, so I can afford to sacrifice these LaserShades in the name of science. 





Here are my results after ~7 minutes of letting the laser cook there.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two more spectrographic analyses and a video.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT*: Added two more spectrographic analyses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added a spectrographic analysis and a video.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added three spectrographic analyses and a photograph.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added one spectrographic and multiple beam cross-sectional analyses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added a spectrographic analysis.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added three photographs, a spectrographic analysis, and a video.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added three more spectrographic analyses, two photographs, and additional power output measurements.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two more spectrographic analyses, and an update (incl. photograph) re: partial lens failure.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two more spectrographic analyses.


----------



## Netscott

I didn't realize that so many spectrographic analyses could be performed. You're going to town on that laser! 

-Scott


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added one more spectrographic analysis.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two spectrographic analyses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two spectrographic analyses and a rather large (simultaneously humorous and informative) video.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added a video and an update re: the "high power" lens.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added a video, two spectrographic analyses, and another update re: the "high power" lens.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added a video of it destroying something.


----------



## TITANER

The_LED_Museum said:


> *BTTT:* Added a video of it destroying something.


 Hi The_LED_Museum,thanks for you helpful infomation.Good job:thumbsup:.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added a photograph and an update re: the training lens.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added a video, two new (stability) charts, and an update re: beam vignetting.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two new stability charts cum battery discharge analyses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two more low power stability charts (which also serve as battery discharge analyses).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two more new low-power stability charts (that also serve as battery discharge analyses).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two more spectrographic analyses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added one more spectrographic analysis.


----------



## Notsure Fire

Pretty comprehensive. Good work.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two more spectrographic analyses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

*BTTT:* Added two more spectrographic analyses.


----------



## senecaripple

finally got mines. have not opened it yet. but will be sure to read this review b4 i attempt to mess with this.

thanks for the comprehensive review!


----------

